# GPO Piccolo Trumpet Demo



## LGA (Jul 10, 2006)

All,

Here is a demo that I wrote for the GPO piccolo trumpet.

All instruments are from the GPO sample library.

Regards,

Larry Alexander

http://www.mydocsonline.com/pub/larryal ... etDemo.mp3


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jul 10, 2006)

Sounds like what I would expect GPO to sound like alright


----------



## LGA (Jul 10, 2006)

Would you like to explain your message? Are you insulting GPO or me or both?

Larry A.


----------



## Ed (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## lux (Jul 10, 2006)

Ed...please! Thanks


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 10, 2006)

Larry,

FWIW and IMO, the piccolo trumpet in your example sounds very fake.

Please keep in mind that if you post examples on this forum, you have to be ready for people to be honest (sometimes brutally so), even if you don't like what they say.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 10, 2006)

lux @ Mon Jul 10 said:


> Ed...please! Thanks



Hmm?

The piece does sound sort of like you ran it through a midifile and didn't fix it up too much. Don't mind Simon, he isn't a fan of GPO.


----------



## lux (Jul 10, 2006)

ok, I stay away, a bit tired of those discussion, dont want to appear like the breakball guy and dont want another milestone reply like "russian is not a race"...

Nevermind, fire the guy, i got better things to do actually.

Luca


----------



## Ed (Jul 10, 2006)

edit: n/m its fixed now


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 10, 2006)

Ed @ Mon Jul 10 said:


> Why did my picture of a flamethrower screw up :(



Maybe Lux loves Simon and must protect him!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 10, 2006)

i do not believe a mod did anything, but maybe i am mistaken.

Larry, you show good musical ability, but if your goal is to make a realistic mockup you will need to spend more time finessing the articulations. when one wants to just write and play those details can be cumbersome.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jul 10, 2006)

Larry, I am only insulting GPO


----------



## rgames (Jul 10, 2006)

Larry,

I think the piece is good representation of that style with one exception: I would like to hear some dynamic contrast in there somewhere. Maybe a slower, quiter part in the middle? You do some nice things harmonically (major to minor, etc) but not enough dynamically.

I think the piece is much better than it sounds using GPO - I've been there!

SIDE NOTE: It's really a shame that GPO doesn't have better sounds. The concept behind it is, in my opinion, a good one: a complete orchestral sample library that you can run on a single machine. But the fact of the matter is that some of the instruments are just plain bad - particularly some of the low brass. I don't know whom they hired to do the samples but the poor attacks and marginal tone qualities lead me to believe it wasn't professional musicians. If Garritan ever re-sampled a bunch of the instruments (the woodwinds are actually OK, IMO) it could be a really good product.

rgames


----------



## Waywyn (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey Larry,

listened to your demo and i have to say that the composing is kinda cool.

but actually the sound is like a gm module.

dont get me wrong larry, this is not a another ranting post of me, but it just simply stunns me everytime when i hear pieces with GPO and then actually have the developers words in my ear saying that this library sounds very good and can compete with all the "big libraries". ... sad world!


----------



## handz (Jul 11, 2006)

Honestly, it sounds like some midi synth.


----------



## Niah (Jul 11, 2006)

Actually I was kind of surprised with the trumpet, it doesn't sound too bad...for GPO.
Aside from that I think it is a cool composition Larry !


----------



## Waywyn (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey Niah,

well if you talk about the sound itself, it's kind of acceptible, yes. ... but the articulations etc. it sounds really fake.


----------



## ComposerDude (Jul 11, 2006)

Larry, can you get this printed out as sheet music (with appropriately transposed parts for the various instruments) and have a local orchestra, such as at a college, perform it?

It would be very interesting to hear it freed from the limitations of the GPO samples, and with the additional interpretation that human players bring to a piece.

Please post the mp3 of the live performance if that becomes possible.

-Peter


----------



## Ed (Jul 11, 2006)

Niah @ Tue Jul 11 said:


> Actually I was kind of surprised with the trumpet, it doesn't sound too bad...for GPO.



GPO can sound "okay", but unfortunatly this demo isnt working to show its strengths. Most trumpet libraries will probably sound fairly fake playing this.


----------



## tobyond (Jul 11, 2006)

It's a really cool composition Larry, but as we are on a sample library orientated forum, I would say in this situation you would be better off with gm sounds.


----------



## KevinKauai (Jul 14, 2006)

As a few have said, GPO is not hugely popular here. My major criticism of it is that "one instrument articulates all" -- which just doesn't work. The Mod Wheel approach complicates trying to pull various articulations out of the basic patches, as well.

Personalities aside -- and many of us, apparently, have had not-so-pretty run-ins with GG -- GPO is a great place to START on a modest budget. But as soon as you get over your initial orchestral exercises, you're ready for EWQLSO/Gold (and or Gold XP Pro). Frankly, if I had it to do all over again, I would've started with EWQLSO/Silver -- which has more voices than GPO.

Your piece itself feels like re-hashed Bach, Handel or Haydn and slightly later -- but perhaps that's what you were going for. A piccolo trumpet is rarely successfully used in truly "modern" works (perhaps Britten in "The War Requiem" but I'm not sure).

Anyway, thems my humble (?) opinions!  KevinKauai


----------



## LGA (Jul 15, 2006)

When you get right down to it, ALL music is "re-hashed" Bach, Handel or Haydn, isn't it?  

I don't attempt to intentionally write in any previous composer's style. I just write.

Larry A.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jul 15, 2006)

I can see you turned to the GPO forum and got the expected "man, this sounds GREAT!!!" responses. Congrats on that :mrgreen:


----------



## lux (Jul 15, 2006)

Still wishfully lurkin' there eh Simon? :wink: 

why dont u write Papa? after a while in the corner you could get your nick back :idea:


----------



## Waywyn (Jul 15, 2006)

lux @ Sat Jul 15 said:


> Still wishfully lurkin' there eh Simon? :wink:
> 
> why dont u write Papa? after a while in the corner you could get your nick back :idea:



but why?


----------



## KevinKauai (Jul 15, 2006)

Many of us here have been BANNED from the NorthernSounds forum, Alex, mostly due to excess "in your face" (in my case, at least) questioning that wasn't entirely "singing the party line". The owner of NS (known as "PaPa Chalk" -- whose 'real' name is Mike Simon) follows the wishes of the PAYING forums there -- Garritan among them -- and unceremoniously bans anyone that a paying supporter dictates. Without appeal, discussion or further consideration.

(For a personal "take" on my bannishment -- which I've long left behind -- see http://kevintweedy.net/G/Banned.htm

One can still "lurk" there through an "anonymous browser" without their knowledge.

 KevinKauai


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 15, 2006)

We kinda already know all this. Starting to sound like a broken record.


----------



## rJames (Jul 15, 2006)

larryalex @ Sat Jul 15 said:


> When you get right down to it, ALL music is "re-hashed" Bach, Handel or Haydn, isn't it?
> 
> I don't attempt to intentionally write in any previous composer's style. I just write.
> 
> Larry A.



Yes, you are quite right, all music is just rehashed Bach, Handel or Haydn; but I can't remember which one right now. :¬)

Your pieces always sound so diatonic. Music has evolved. You need to listen to some new music. I have always loved Copland. But the guys who've studied a lot of music history can name better examples.

But seriously, Larry, your writing is always good. The mockup is always bad. Just midi notes with no (minimal) dynamics--perfect for your harpsichord pieces.

You are what you eat.


----------



## lux (Jul 15, 2006)

rJames @ Sat Jul 15 said:


> I have always loved Copland. But the guys who've studied a lot of music history can name better examples



Not sure I agree here Ron. Yours looks a typical student-technique-obsessed comment. You are more than that.

Copland is just great, send the guys at my home sometimes  

Luca


----------



## KevinKauai (Jul 15, 2006)

chocOthrax said:


> We kinda already know all this. Starting to sound like a broken record.



Obviously _everyone_ didn't know this -- witness Alex W's query. I have a principal in which I steadfastly tell "the truth" to counter "bad behavior"-- whether it's political, business or other.

At the same time, it's a forum like this one (the only one?) which lets "truthiness" (a Stephen Colbert word) reign.

imho ... KevinKauai


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm pretty sure Alex knows how things are at NS...


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 15, 2006)

I believe Alex was banned there too. 

This is an open forum and if Kevin wishes to express himself he is welcome. not all new readers may be aware of NS history as the veterens of this forum are.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 15, 2006)

Sounds like it's time for a sticky about NS where newcomers can read an indepth history of that site! Or we could just stick with the usual derailment of threads to whine about it.


----------



## rgames (Jul 16, 2006)

Craig Sharmat @ Sat Jul 15 said:


> This is an open forum and if Kevin wishes to express himself he is welcome. not all new readers may be aware of NS history as the veterens of this forum are.



Count me among those - I haven't been actively involved in these forums for long but I always thought the vibe at NS was odd (I posted saying as much in a somewhat-related thread recently). This thread explains a lot and is consistent with what I've guessed about the way NS operates.

This is not to say that good discussion can't be found there but there's definitely a sort of borderline cult mentality in a number of the posts and responses. Very odd... It's actually a shame because some of the developers there could do so much better if they would just get some real feedback about their products (as opposed to the constant and often ill-warranted accolades).

Dissention fuels progress; submission fuels egos...

rgames


----------



## pdzl (Jul 17, 2006)

Craig Sharmat @ Mon Jul 10 said:


> Larry, you show good musical ability, but if your goal is to make a realistic mockup you will need to spend more time finessing the articulations. when one wants to just write and play those details can be cumbersome.



I agree. Nice musical ideas though Larry. Please do share more.

Also ask DPDan about production advice as I think this could benefit from a lot of production work. GPO can sound really nice when care and attention is paid in the production, but here it sounds lacking. :mrgreen: 

I hope to heare more music from you though.


----------



## Ed (Jul 17, 2006)

Id like to see what DPDan could do with VSL. I think it would be perfect for him, if Gary ever takes the mind rays off him,


----------



## KevinKauai (Jul 17, 2006)

*Pardon me -- my sarcasm is showing!*



Ed said:


> Id like to see what DPDan could do with VSL. I think it would be perfect for him, if Gary ever takes the mind rays off him


I think you'd hit the point exactly. GG seems to engender blind, almost cult-like fidelity in some folk to the point where "you don't need anything but our products" _seems _to ring true. (Of course, it doesn't.)

Sometimes I think they spend most of the twice-weekly "registered-only" chat sessions sitting around singing the Garritan company song. (Of course, it's re-hashed romanticism, right!?)

 KevinKauai


----------



## misterbee (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm so glad I came across this thread (recognized it from NS actually). I can't remember how I came across VIC, but the point is, I went looking because I found NS to be too cliquey and required more patience and sensitivity than I'm prepared to give. I don't agree with dissing for the sake of it of course - that's just destructive. But only the truth will help anyone advance your skills and if I feel I can offer some experience as a musician, I think I should be allowed to give it. If that hurts, so be it. You'll be thankful when you see the light.

NS will be removed from bookmarks now. It's no longer needed.


----------

